# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight X64?

## TDQWERTY

Hello,

it seems that silverlight gadgets have some problems when the guest os is x64, the trick i found while googling was to stop the x64 sidebar.exe and start the x86 one manually. Thing is, this is a bit annoying and i would like to build some application that starts without tips and tricks. what should i do? Is there any other option besides runing the x86 exe either on win startup or manually?

Most people i know uses x64, at least those who could use the gadget i'm working on.

thanks  :Alien Frog:

----------


## MattP

This is more of a Windows question.

On Windows 7 once you close the 64 bit sidebar and open the 32 bit one it will remember and open the 32 bit one it will remember and do that from then on.

On Vista open regedit and go to HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run and change the Sidebar key to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autorun"

----------


## TDQWERTY

Hi MattP, actually this is not a windows question, it's a Silverlight activex problem. It's not normal in my way of seeing things.
I did try Silverlight 5 beta, as you know, and what i gained was a big headache, problems started happening and i had to format my dev box. According to some website SL5 was bringing some new functionality that allowed to build x86 gadgets and run them on x64 os. It didn't happen, yet at least.

I was looking for some xml solution that when the gadget was executed, the x86 sidebat.exe was loaded. Too much to ask? it seems :/ too bad.

----------

